# Chemin des Fraises (déviation)...



## iMax (10 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je vasi regarder si je peux pas avoir une vignette en rabbe.



J_K ?


----------



## J_K (11 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J_K ?



Oui...? Me voilà...


----------



## J_K (11 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je vasi regarder si je peux pas avoir une vignette en rabbe.



Je te donne le truc... Vas voir chez les ferrailleurs, les casses-autos, ils ont souvent des voitures finies et les vignettes sont encore collées au pare-brise...  

Tout est négociables avec le vendeur d'occasion,


----------



## Balooners (11 Février 2005)

Ou si tu bosses dans la location c'est pas mal, il y en a souvent qui oublie les vignettes


----------



## loudjena (11 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On va gérer les activités sur place à part
> D'autant plus qu'il vaudrait mieux être sûr de venir et être inscrit avant



Je m'inscrit où pour le concours international de bonnet ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je m'inscrit où pour le concours international de bonnet ?



quelle catégorie ? A :hein: , B  , C :rose:  , D :love: , E  , F   ?


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> D :love:



Rassurons nous : Il vaut mieux lire ca qu'être aveugle !


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rassurons nous : Il vaut mieux lire ca qu'être aveugle !



bien lire l'étiquette quand on l'enlève a la demoiselle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rassurons nous : Il vaut mieux lire ca qu'être aveugle !





j'ai fait la meme remarque ailleur


----------



## golf (11 Février 2005)

Y a des volontaires pour la cueillette des fraises


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y a des volontaires pour la cueillette des fraises




moi je veux bien le manger , mais en cachette   

des que j'en mange,  je bourgeonne comme un enfant avec la varicelle  :rose:


----------



## molgow (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle catégorie ? A :hein: , B  , C :rose:  , D :love: , E  , F   ?


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

*Ce n'est pas un itinéraire émeraude...

Ce n'est pas un conseil 






C'est...

C'est...

le chemin des Fraises :


 










 *​


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

Et fini là :


​


----------



## loudjena (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle catégorie ? A :hein: , B  , C :rose:  , D :love: , E  , F   ?



A vrai dire je pensais à quelque chose comme 




ou




ou




et enfin sur la question très personnelle de mes bonnets  
je t'en offre maintenant en exclusivité une toute première vision, régale toi mon petit Mackie.




​
_Et range ta chambre ! _


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _Et range ta chambre ! _



kiloutou est fermé aujourd'hui


----------



## Balooners (13 Février 2005)

Pouvez m'expliquer ce Bordel dans ce thread ?

Amok a fait des siennes ?

La Modération n'est plus ce qu'elle etait ...


----------



## loudjena (13 Février 2005)

Balooners signature a dit:
			
		

> _"Le bleu profond des yeux d'une jolie fille est aussi attirant pour vous que le bleu profond de votre carte bancaire pour elle..."_



Faux: "La Gold" est mieux assorti au yeux noirs des brunes


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

J'ai l'air fin avec ma Postcard jaune.


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

et si on a une visa infinity ? (noir)


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Faux: "La Gold" est mieux assorti au yeux noirs des brunes



Le rouge est pas mal aussi...


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le rouge est pas mal aussi...


On ne se moque pas des albinos


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le rouge est pas mal aussi...




Ils sont trop beaux les passeports suisses ; vive la suisse


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le rouge est pas mal aussi...



la visa business est rouge


----------



## Balooners (13 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Faux: "La Gold" est mieux assorti au yeux noirs des brunes



Dans ce genre là  




​


----------



## Bilbo (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bien lire l'étiquette quand on l'enlève a la demoiselle :love:


Mackiiie. Ce n'est pas l'étiquette qu'il faut regarder quand on en arrive là. 

À+


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mackiiie. Ce n'est pas l'étiquette qu'il faut regarder quand on en arrive là.
> 
> À+



ça fait partie des choses a savoir


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

Mackie = autodidacte


----------



## loudjena (13 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'air fin avec ma Postcard jaune.


Trouve toi une femme aux cheveux verts, agite le tout, tu n'y verra que du bleu


----------



## loudjena (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si on a une visa infinity ? (noir)


No problem, black is beautifull


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Trouve toi une femme aux cheveux verts, agite le tout, tu n'y verra que du bleu


Ça picole sec à la montagne


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Zorglube a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont trop beaux les passeports suisses ; vive la suisse



Merci. J'en suis fier et je peux en parler des heures... 
La où ça déchire c'est quand tu regardes en transparence la carte où y'a ta photo... en général, les gens font "ouaaaahhhhh". Et pis si tu prend un compte-fil, tu fais ayayayayaya... 
Put*** 3 ans.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci. J'en suis fier et je peux en parler des heures...
> La où ça déchire c'est quand tu regardes en transparence la carte où y'a ta photo... en général, les gens font "ouaaaahhhhh". Et pis si tu prend un compte-fil, tu fais ayayayayaya...
> Put*** 3 ans.



Tiens, ça me fait penser que faut que j'aille refaire le mien.  J'ai toujours le vieux.


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser que faut que j'aille refaire le mien.  J'ai toujours le vieux.



je me demande quand ils vont devoir inclure la biométrie dedans si ils vont tout refaire  on parlait de puce à inclure dedans.
A part ça faudrait aussi que je me bouge pour faire MON nouveau aussi...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je me demande quand ils vont devoir inclure la biométrie dedans si ils vont tout refaire  on parlait de puce à inclure dedans.
> A part ça faudrait aussi que je me bouge pour faire MON nouveau aussi...



Ouais, je vais me dépêcher avant que ça arrive... si ça arrive.  Là, je réfléchirai à deux fois avant d'avoir un passeport...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Perso je préfererais plutot que de me faire mettre a poil si souvent pour checker


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Je reste très opposé à trop d'informations sur les puces.
Ca gratte, ça démange et un jour tu en est couvert et tu sais plus comment t'en débarrasser 

L'idée qu'un douanier sache que j'ai un découvert sur ma visa, que j'ai acheté le DVD _Le Monde selon Bush_ de W Karrel, que je ne mange pas de porc ou de de viande, ou connaisse mon ADN ou mon iris m'est intolérable.
Quitte à me faire contrôler en arrivant à Cornavin ou à JK Kennedy, je préfère que ces gens-là en sachent le moins possible sur mes coupables travers. 

PS: SM, rase ta moustache on dirait Carlos... tu leur rappelles des mauvais souvenirs !


----------



## loudjena (15 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PS: SM, rase ta moustache on dirait Carlos... tu leur rappelles des mauvais souvenirs !



Super garde ta moustache, je préfère  Même pas vrai que Carlos te ressemble


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Super garde ta moustache, je préfère  Même pas vrai que Carlos te ressemble




C'est vrai que c'était pas ça... désolé (non non, lui c'est pas le chanteur...)






 ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai qu'un bon petit contrôle de temps en temps ça fait du bien ? 
Qui a des gants ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un bon petit contrôle de temps en temps ça fait du bien ?
> Qui a des gants ?


Moi ! je vais tester de ce pas au labo doit y avoir des étudiantes


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! je vais tester de ce pas au labo doit y avoir des étudiantes



_Fly... you fools... sm is coming..._


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Fly... _



Fly ? mais non elles sont prop'


----------



## Bilbo (15 Février 2005)

Golf, tu veux bien sortir de "Logiciel" pour faire ton boulot de modo ici.  Il y a un tas de Suisses qui friment en changeant de passeport à tout bout de champ pour être "fashion". Il faut bannir ces dangereux anarchistes sans tarder. Tous.



À+


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Statut de Golf a dit:
			
		

> _Pas dispo mais pas loin._


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fly ? mais non elles sont prop'




"fly, you fools..." 
Pas de rapport avec les mouches... c'est dans la Moria dans Lord of the Rings ep. 1, au moment où Gandalf se fait attraper par le gros méchant des profondeurs et il dit "volez (courez...), pauvres fous" [traduction personnelle]

PS: je suis suisse _et_ français mais je me soigne. Et je _ne_ suis _pas_ fashion... 

Golf: tout va bien... on ne s'inquiète pas !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Tu as déjà vu un de mes posts en rapport avec quoique ce soit ?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Ca doit arriver. Mais d'ailleurs y avait t'il un sujet au départ ? Moi j'ai pas capté.

Au risque de me répéter: Ignorance is bliss


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà vu un de mes posts en *rapport* avec quoique ce soit ?



Heu.... rapport sexuel ? ... j'ai bon ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *5*
> 
> 
> ​





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> *4*
> 
> 
> ​



Modos!  :modo:  :modo: ... Halte au flood...


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Golf, tu veux bien sortir de "Logiciel" pour faire ton boulot de modo ici.  Il y a un tas de Suisses qui friment en changeant de passeport à tout bout de champ pour être "fashion". Il faut bannir ces dangereux anarchistes sans tarder. Tous.


Voilà, voilà, je suis là  :rateau: 
On a défriché un champ de fraises ici car au bar la rezba ne surveille plus les chèvres il court après  :mouais: 


SM, cela veut dire "supermoquette" mais aussi sexemaniaque ou sexemanichéen  
Enfin, bien des surnoms pour le sexualtracker de l'Uni  :rateau:


----------



## golf (15 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Modos!  :modo:  :modo: ... Halte au flood...


Ton passeport est confisqué et tu es assigné à résidence  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ton passeport est confisqué et tu es assigné à résidence  :rateau:



C'est où? J'ai pas de domicile fixe.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On a défriché un champ de fraises ici car au bar la rezba ne surveille plus les chèvres il court après  :mouais:



la rezba ... la rezba  c'est quoi ces honneurs non mérités ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> N'hésitez pas à passer dire bonjour, même si vous n'êtes pas forcement des joueurs



Alors... Bonjour...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors... Bonjour...



WebO ! Je vais scier tes skis à la SAES


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> WebO ! Je vais scier tes skis à la SAES



M'en fous, je serai déjà au fond du lac avec les souliers en béton que m'aura offert Mackie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> WebO ! Je vais scier tes skis à la SAES



chouette un gamez a la SAES, et au départ de paris


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> ...
> Dernière modification par TibomonG4 Hier à 21h16.





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> ...
> Dernière modification par TibomonG4 Hier à 21h16.


Alors on efface les traces de ses forfaitures  :mouais:

Résumons nous :
- tu n'aimes pas les ÆS, c'est ton droit
- tu n'as que mépris pour celles-ci, c'est ton droit aussi, 
- tu le chantes sur tous les toits, c'est toujours ton droit 
Mais alors on ne poste pas du tout dans le forum RV dans ce cas là.


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> et enfin sur la question très personnelle de mes bonnets
> je t'en offre maintenant en exclusivité une toute première vision, régale toi mon petit Mackie.
> 
> 
> ...



Et quel nez !    

'+


----------



## Bilbo (21 Février 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et quel nez !
> 
> '+


Qu'est ce qu'il a ce nez ?  

À+


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

ça devient n'importe quoi, les forums, ici. Un thread à flood chez Golf  un thread à rendez-vous au bar... :hein:

J'ai une question sur le CSS, je vais poster ça chez les gamerz ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors on efface les traces de ses forfaitures  :mouais:
> 
> Résumons nous :
> - tu n'aimes pas les ÆS, c'est ton droit
> ...



Certes je fais partie de la majorité des personnes ne participant pas aux AES et préférant rencontrer les gens en privé pour l'instant et à propos du mot "mépris" je te laisse l'entière responsabilité de l'emploi d'un tel mot. Sinon en ce qui concerne mon désir ou non de participer une telle attitude n'est certes pas faite pour me faire changer d'avis  Ceci ne veut pas dire que je ne respecte pas ton travail mais là n'est pas le problème.


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certes je fais partie de la majorité des personnes ne participant pas aux AES et préférant rencontrer les gens en privé pour l'instant et à propos du mot "mépris" je te laisse l'entière responsabilité de l'emploi d'un tel mot. Sinon en ce qui concerne mon désir ou non de participer une telle attitude n'est certes pas faite pour me faire changer d'avis  Ceci ne veut pas dire que je ne respecte pas ton travail mais là n'est pas le problème.


Réponse dilatoire, comme d'habitude 
Ah, j'avais oublié un détail : en fait, tu avais commis ces deux posts uniquement parce que tu n'as pas pu t'empêcher de poster dans les traces de quelqu'un. C'est d'ailleurs pour çà que tu les as effacés


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste donc 2 places, toujours au départ de Lausanne le vendredi en fin d'après-midi.


Moi, si j'étais toi, j'en bloquerai une pour l'inénarrable iMax  On sait jamais avec cet oiseau là  :rateau:


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si j'étais toi, j'en bloquerai une pour l'inénarrable iMax  On sait jamais avec cet oiseau là  :rateau:



Une fois de plus ta sagesse a parlé, en effet, je crois que ses plans foireux pour avoir la bagnole d'un de ses parents va se casser la figure (hum  un goût de déjà vu?!), il est donc bien plus sage de dire qu'il me reste donc plus qu'une seule place...


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Et je tiens encore à ajouter une petite chose, mon petit Max, cette voiture, aussi pourrave soit-elle, t'as bien rendu service, alors ne crache pas dessus. :mouais:



C'est vrai, je déconnais gentiment 

Question argent, je n'ai pas de gentil papa qui me paie une voiture, moi... 
Pourtant, j'aimerais bien :love:

Mais bientôt, je serai en mesure de rivaliser, avec une bagnole encore plus vieille mais avec plus de cylindres, plus de puissance et moins de bornes au compteur 

Devine à quoi je pense


----------



## loudjena (21 Février 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et quel nez !
> 
> '+



De quoi, de quoi ? Il y aurait un concours international de nez ? Et non de bonnet ?


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus ta sagesse a parlé, en effet, je crois que ses plans foireux pour avoir la bagnole d'un de ses parents va se casser la figure (hum  un goût de déjà vu?!), il est donc bien plus sage de dire qu'il me reste donc plus qu'une seule place...



C'est vrai, j'espère que les vieux auront pas la mauvaise idée de monter avec les deux bagnoles au chalet... 

Bon, je l'achète cette Ford ou pas... 

Sinon, il me reste bien une solution....  :rose: 

Ou encore.... :love:


----------



## loudjena (21 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça devient n'importe quoi, les forums, ici. Un thread à flood chez Golf  un thread à rendez-vous au bar... :hein:
> 
> J'ai une question sur le CSS, je vais poster ça chez les gamerz ?



On n'a jamais dit que c'était facile.


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, je déconnais gentiment
> 
> Question argent, je n'ai pas de gentil papa qui me paie une voiture, moi...
> Pourtant, j'aimerais bien :love:
> ...



À 600 balles le clou, je me le payais aussi, ma foi un cadeau d'anniversaire ça se refuse pas, non?
Mon père préfère m'offrir une voiture que de s'acheter un chalet, ma foi, c'est un choix... C'est pas sur moi qu'il faut crier, mais sur JJR! 

Ahhhh! Mon Dieu! La Ford! Plus vieille, plus de cylindres, plus de puissance et moins de bornes, tu as parfaitement raison, mais tu la poussera nettement moins que la mienne, de peur que les pans de rouille qui ratache les essieux entre eux ne se rompent!  Je te le dis, tu verras, et je prends pour témoins tous les gens de ce thread! :love:


----------



## loudjena (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je l'achète cette Ford ou pas...
> 
> Sinon, il me reste bien une solution....  :rose:
> 
> Ou encore.... :love:



Le vélo, il n'y a rien de mieux pour ce que tu as.


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, j'espère que les vieux auront pas la mauvaise idée de monter avec les deux bagnoles au chalet...
> 
> Bon, je l'achète cette Ford ou pas...
> 
> ...



Mais oui, achète ce rongeon.  Au moins tu sauras ce que signifient les mots "arnaque" et "épave".


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Le vélo, il n'y a rien de mieux pour ce que tu as.



Essaie donc de mettre un porte ski magnétique, les affaires de ski, le powerbook et tout le bazar sur un vélo


----------



## loudjena (21 Février 2005)

Ne l'écoute pas, achète un deux roues avec une chaine et des pédales, c'est bon pour ce que tu as


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Essaie donc de mettre un porte ski magnétique, les affaires de ski, le powerbook et tout le bazar sur un vélo



Moi j'aurais plus confiance avec tout le bazar sur un vélo que le tout bourré dans une Panda ou une "voiture" Renault.


----------



## loudjena (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Essaie donc de mettre un porte ski magnétique, les affaires de ski, le powerbook et tout le bazar sur un vélo


Les surfeurs d'eau ne font pas tant de manières, eux ! Ils trimbalent planche et jolie jeune fille avec juste un vélo, si, si.


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> mais tu la poussera nettement moins que la mienne



Alors ça tout à fait, je l'avoue... Je ne serai pas toujours pied au plancher moi... Je ne conduis pas comme un rustre moi, monsieur....


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Les surfeurs d'eau ne font pas tant de manières, eux ! Ils trimbalent planche et jolie jeune fille avec juste un vélo, si, si.



Ouais, c'est vrai.... Mais eux n'ont pas besoin de monter sur la montagne avec tout ça par -10°C


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça tout à fait, je l'avoue... Je ne serai pas toujours pied au plancher moi... Je ne conduis pas comme un rustre moi, monsieur....



Comme un rustre?!  Alors là, j'en doute, je ne déboite pas comme un saguoin (ta spécialité!), vive la boite auto, et surtout je roule correctement, pas en zig-zag sur autoroute, et je le sais très bien pour avoir été dans ta voiture lors d'essais de ce genre... 

La mienne a beau bouger dans tous les sens, je la tiens, et ne pas savoir tenir une Clio est lamentable! 

Et demande voir un peu autour de toi, tu verras, les gens n'aiment pas forcément ta conduite...


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, achète ce rongeon.  Au moins tu sauras ce que signifient les mots "arnaque" et "épave".



Tu penses bien qu'avant que j'aligne les billets, elle aura passé un petit CT chez un voisin garagiste et chez un autre voisin carrossier 

Ça s'achète pas comme ça une bagnole de 1970


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

Dans un grand élan de bonté, j'épargnerai les détails au sujet de ta conduite lorsque tu es seul avec une certaine passagère dans ton carrosse et que je te suis avec Vince.... 

_On continue à flooder ici ou on continue une autre fois ? _


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses bien qu'avant que j'aligne les billets, elle aura passé un petit CT chez un voisin garagiste et chez un autre voisin carrossier
> 
> Ça s'achète pas comme ça une bagnole de 1970



Si tu veux en plus t'amuser à payer ce genre de chose, parce que, et le connaissant bien, ce n'est pas MD qui va raquer... Surtout qu'elle est expertisée... 

Et toc...  C'est de bonne guerre iMax!


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dans un grand élan de bonté, j'épargnerai les détails au sujet de ta conduite lorsque tu es seul avec une certaine passagère dans ton carrosse et que je te suis avec Vince....
> 
> _On continue à flooder ici ou on continue une autre fois ? _



Je ne pouvais que très bien conduire... J'étais, comment dire, incapable de faire un mouvement brusque! 

Et surtout avec deux accident sur à peine 100 km de trajet, ça n'avance pas des masses! :love:


----------



## molgow (21 Février 2005)

tiens, ça sent les fraises ici


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Comme un rustre?!  Alors là, j'en doute, je ne déboite pas comme un saguoin (ta spécialité!) vive la boite auto, et surtout je roule correctement, pas en zig-zag sur autoroute, et je le sais très bien pour avoir été dans ta voiture lors d'essais de ce genre... La mienne a beau bouger dans tous les sens, je la tiens, et ne pas savoir tenir une Clio est lamentable!



Mais moi non plus... Coup d'oeil dans le rétro, coup d'oeil dans l'angle mort, un coup de gaz et hop, c'est fait.... Je puis me permettre de faire ça sans m'assurer qu'il n'y a personne dans les 500m qui sont derrière ma voiture, moi.... 
Tu dois être beaucoup plus sur de ton coup pour les dépassements, toi 




			
				J_K a dit:
			
		

> Et demande voir un peu autour de toi, tu verras, les gens n'aiment pas forcément ta conduite...



Pas si sur... (héhé :love: )


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux en plus t'amuser à payer ce genre de chose



Payer... Ça va me couter deux bouteilles de blanc, c'est tout


----------



## molgow (21 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça sent les fraises ici



Bah voilà, qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Payer... Ça va me couter deux bouteilles de blanc, c'est tout



Tu es sur de pouvoir encore faire la différence entre la pourriture et la couleur normale du chassis après deux bouteilles de blanc??? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Payer... Ça va me couter deux bouteilles de blanc, c'est tout



Là, juste maintenant, ça va te coûter encore bien plus... 

_iMax paiera une tournée sur deux aux cinq prochaines AES, avec option sur les suivantes..._


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste maintenant, ça va te coûter encore bien plus...
> 
> _iMax paiera une tournée sur deux aux cinq prochaines AES, avec option sur les suivantes..._



A ce prix-là, je commence à changer d'avis...


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

Informations transférées.

Môsieur l'iMax, tu me le paieras  :mouais: 

golf


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste maintenant, ça va te coûter encore bien plus...
> 
> _iMax paiera une tournée sur deux aux cinq prochaines AES, avec option sur les suivantes..._



Quand je serai multi-miliionaire, ce sera volontiers


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quand je serai multi-miliionaire, ce sera volontiers



On va pas te laisser le choix là...  

Je pense que si Amok monte, il peut déjà préparer quelques iPod...


----------



## J_K (21 Février 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout, mais ces accrochages, moi ça me fatigue, je vais me coucher... 

++


----------



## iMax (21 Février 2005)

Je vais en faire de même.... Bonne nuit, tas de floodeurs


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je vais en faire de même.... Bonne nuit, tas de floodeurs



Tu te le gardes avec J_K ton tas...   :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

Méthode d'initiation de passage à l'âge adulte pour ado ultra attardé 

Sujet : 
- helvétique, hélas
- se coiffe tous les matins soit avec un pétard, soit avec un ventilateur
- a le regard niais quand il aperçoit une voiture de sport
- n'a plus de regard du tout quand c'est une observation du sexe féminin

Enfin bref, U.R.G.E.N.T

L'initiation peut se faire pendant un WE de mars...
...en altitude  :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vulcania, moelleux au chocolat au c½ur fondant et son sorbet artisanal



C'est un restaurant Giscardien ?    

'+


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2005)

Golf a dit:
			
		

> Informations transférées.
> 
> Môsieur l'iMax, tu me le paieras  :mouais:
> 
> golf



Voila ce qui arrive lorsqu'on scinde un thread sans prévenir...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voila ce qui arrive lorsqu'on scinde un thread sans prévenir...



Pis quoi encore...     Un bain? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas...  :love:



Oui j'en ai une :
Vous pourriez pas décaller de deux semaines (ou plus hein j'vais pas faire la difficile !:rateau: ) 

Non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> - macinside: facile il était assit à ma droite



Et il t'a vomi dessus, ça aide à s'en rappeler...  

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[ :rose: a trouvé mieux qu'une fleur :love: ]_​



Une bassine ?   

'+


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Une bassine ?
> 
> '+



ou alors fanée la fleur


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

moi aussi cheveux dormir dans la chambre des filles !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et il t'a vomi dessus, ça aide à s'en rappeler...
> '+





			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Une bassine ?
> '+



une erreur de fil, sans doute...


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une erreur de fil, sans doute...



sans doute.. oui....


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

Les vacances de Hamster Jovial


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a illuminé ce repas de ta présence :love:



purée, cette fois-ci il a pas vomi mais tout salopé son slip au vu de ce post...


----------



## Amok (19 Avril 2005)

C'est une réunion de nioubs !  Il y a carrément des noms que je n'ai jamais vus !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

achète des lingettes


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est une réunion de nioubs !  Il y a carrément des noms que je n'ai jamais vus !



*Toi le Vieux de la vieille, en plus Violette de surcroît...Super Modérateur...   

*
*Tu ne connais pas Tes Ouailles...?   :affraid:* 


_Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !!!!  le vilain garçon...     _


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ne connais pas Tes Ouailles...?   :affraid:*



Le clergé n'est plus ce qu'il était   Mais le nouveau super-admin Benoit va y mettre bon ordre.


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le clergé n'est plus ce qu'il était   Mais le nouveau super-admin Benoit va y mettre bon ordre.


_Mais comme le pseudo était déjà pris c'est benoit16. Je trouve ça ridicule les pseudos avec des chiffres moi   _


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Mais comme le pseudo était déjà pris c'est benoit16. Je trouve ça ridicule les pseudos avec des chiffres moi   _



   

je le vois bien dans 15 jours declarer, 

-désolé, ma boite mail .Vatican n'a pu etre nommé Benoit_16@vatican.com , un petit malin de curé l'a deja déposé...dorenaveant , je serait MacBenoit_3.......
joignez moi sur MacBenoit_3@vatican.com ......les voies du seigneur sont inpenetrables...


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le clergé n'est plus ce qu'il était   Mais le nouveau super-admin Benoit va y mettre bon ordre.


[flood]

Benoît super admin ! Benoît super admin ! Benoît super admin !  Benoît super admin !  Benoît super admin ! 

  

[/flood]


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Toi le Vieux de la vieille, en plus Violette de surcroît...Super Modérateur...
> 
> *
> *Tu ne connais pas Tes Ouailles...?  [/i]*


*

Manuela & Bruno Lacroix, par exemple, non. Ils postent dans "linux" ?! *


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence la volaille !




tiens , on est plus des brebis ?


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai une idée


Comme quoi tout arrive..   


Que pensez vous...






























tadadadadaadadada... pas encore  :rateau: (ça c'est pour enerver mon Golfinet :love: )



































Un Pic Nique sur le champs de Mars ! :love: :love: 


Les jours s'allonges.. mais pas les finances.. donc je trouve que c'est une bonne idée, Narf!  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

> Si je peux me permettre...
> à moins que Malow + Jahrom = 1 ???



Nan, ils sont toujours collés-serrés. Du coup ils tiennent sur une chaise. C'est fait exprès    

Et d'ailleurs à l'occasion sur MA chaise, j'ai noté.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ils sont toujours collés-serrés. Du coup ils tiennent sur une chaise. C'est fait exprès
> 
> Et d'ailleurs à l'occasion sur MA chaise, j'ai noté.



Tellement collés-serrés que mon avatar est réalisé sans trucage...:mouais:


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

D'ailleurs on devrait vous appeller Marom pour souligner votre relation fusionnelle ..


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs on devrait vous appeller Marom pour souligner votre relation fusionnelle ..




oui ou encore" jahlow"


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est le souk ici, cela flood dans tous les coins


Oui, c'est pénible!! :modo: :modo:

  :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Toi tu aimes les burgers apparamment.


----------



## kathy h (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est pénible!! :modo: :modo:
> 
> :rateau:



je dirais même plus : TRES pénible


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Mais que font les modos ?

Tout ça c'est à cause de la recrudescence. Ca a vachement augmenté la recrudescence.


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu aimes les burgers apparamment.


Il faut croire cela 

Je les adores même  :love:

(en parlant de ça, une petite surprise bientôt sur macG)


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mai 2005)

Bon et même à 11 1/2 y a même pas 1/2 pour proposer un endroit pour boire un verre ?

rooooh.


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> (en parlant de ça, une petite surprise bientôt sur macG)



Vas y on t'attend ... :hosto: :modo: :hosto: :modo: :hosto: :modo: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Ben je serais bien venu... mais votre campagne, pour moi c'est trop urbain... préfère rester chez moi 

Moi je préfère cette campagne :





Enfin, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce c'est que ce nioubie à 2 balles :mouais:
C'est pas le bar ici, allez zou, on va aller ballader son égo aux fraises


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce c'est que ce nioubie à 2 balles :mouais:
> C'est pas le bar ici, allez zou, on va aller ballader son égo aux fraises



Les fraises c'est pas encore la saison  Pour l'instant c'est les cerises... puis question ego... j'ai ce qu'il me faut


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Vous pourriez faire cela ailleurs   Cela donne super envie



J'adore les gens qui viennent se plaindre une fois que les choses sont décidés... Qui ne proposent rien et qui râlent....

Tu dois être fonctionnaire...


----------



## jahrom (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les gens qui viennent se plaindre une fois que les choses sont décidés... Qui ne proposent rien et qui râlent....
> 
> Tu dois être fonctionnaire...



Non, il serait en grève....


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les gens qui viennent se plaindre une fois que les choses sont décidés... Qui ne proposent rien et qui râlent....



Mon petit Chagregel, il faut venir plus souvent aux AES, écouter ce que les gens disent au lieu de montrer son caleçon (   ) ou lire ce que les gens écrivent :



			
				pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Salut les adeptes des bouffes du jeudi,
> 
> Des événements dépendants de ma volonté -      - vont m'empêcher d'assister à ces moments de convivialité pendant une certaine durée - estimation optimiste : 6 mois ; estimation pessimiste : 20 ans
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu comprends mieux sinon je peux te faire un dessin    



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois être fonctionnaire...



Non c'est Madame qui l'est et, en ce moment,, elle est à prendre avec des pincettes


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit Chagregel, il faut venir plus souvent aux AES, écouter ce que les gens disent au lieu de montrer son caleçon (  ) ou lire ce que les gens écrivent :
> 
> J'espère que tu comprends mieux sinon je peux te faire un dessin
> 
> Non c'est Madame qui l'est et, en ce moment,, elle est à prendre avec des pincettes



Je fesais des AES bien avant que tu ne sois inscrit et quelque soit ton pseudo... , les bouffes du mois n'ont d'ailleur pas grand chose des AES  

Et je ne vois pas quelle est ta proposition de lieu ou de de que tu veux  :



> Salut les adeptes des bouffes du jeudi,
> 
> Des événements dépendants de ma volonté -    - vont m'empêcher d'assister à ces moments de convivialité pendant une certaine durée - estimation optimiste : 6 mois ; estimation pessimiste : 20 ans
> 
> ...




Non, j'ai beau relire je vois pas  

Féllicitations d'agrandir ta famille, je suis très heureux pour toi mais j'ai toujours eu du mal quand on râle pour râler... 
Si c'était du 2éme degrés, désolé de ne pas l'avoir saisi.




> Non c'est Madame qui l'est et, en ce moment,, elle est à prendre avec des pincettes



Malheureusement moi aussi, mais c'est un autre débat... 


Bref, ça va nous faire du bien ce petit pique nique, c'est cool :love: :love:


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

On se calme, là  :mouais: 
Chag, t'es toujours sur une autre planète quand il ne faut pas   
Je te signale que Pitch est l'un des fondateurs de la Bouffe de Paris et que s'il n'y vient pas c'est qu'il a de très bonnes raisons  :rateau:

Nb : in fine, ce n'est pas le nombre de participations qui est important mais ce qu'on y apporte et en retire  :love:


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On se calme, là  :mouais:
> Chag, t'es toujours sur une autre planète quand il ne faut pas
> Je te signale que Pitch est l'un des fondateurs de la Bouffe de Paris et que s'il n'y vient pas c'est qu'il a de très bonnes raisons :rateau:



Désolé :rose: balance ça aux fraises please... :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

C'est ce qu'on appelle de la méta modération


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle de la méta modération



Ou du respect des anciens :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que l'herbe ça ramolli le cerveau


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ou du respect des anciens :rateau:





[:style:]Nous entrerons dans la carrière, 
Quand nos aînés n'y seront plus,
Nous y trouverons leur poussière
Et la trace de leurs vertus[/:style:]​


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

oh super! une aes!...en plus j'serais a paris dans ces eaux là! mi juillet!
j'viendrais vous voir les poto!
juré craché!


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on te présente -lepurfilsdelasagesse- toi !   :love:
> 
> sinon la liste se présente de mieux en mieux, FredMac75, je compte sur le Chabichou bellevillois
> 
> Je compte bien participer aussi, mais là j'ai pas trop d'idées... 'têt une terrine qui irait bien pour maiwen tiens... je vais consulter la conceptrice, elle assure et en plus elle habite pas loin du Champ de Mars... et elle a un mac... ça lui dirait peut-être un pique-nique... faudra que je lui cause... un de ces quat'


moi j'adore le paté de gencives de porc! si tu peux m'en amener ca serait kioul!


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2005)

Ben non, c'est pas le bar ici :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> derennes, on t'ajoute à la liste ?



T'es dingue


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'es dingue


j'ai pas osé le dire :rose:

fab'


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> derennes, on t'ajoute à la liste ?
> 
> T'inquiètes TranX, la première fois devrait bien se passer, mais je ne suis pas responsables des agissements de Mackie, d'autant plus si golf n'est pas là ()...



nan tant pis apres reflexion, j'voudrais pas en déranger certains et certaines.
sans moi donc!
mais merci quand meme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan tant pis apres reflexion, j'voudrais pas en déranger certains et certaines.
> sans moi donc!
> mais merci quand meme...



J'adore... Le mec n'est même pas capable d'assumer sa connerie en public


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'adore... Le mec n'est même pas capable d'assumer sa connerie en public



et la tienne de connerie?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> et la tienne de connerie?




Fabuleux!!! Le cuistre atteint le niveau cour de récré en maternelle. Bientôt ça va être du genre "la tienne avant la mienne, c'est celui qui dit qu'y est". 

A quand le concours de celui qui pisse le plus loin? 

Autant de talent dans la nullité, ça se souligne. Limite ça s'applaudit. Ou alors ça s'ignore. J'hésite


----------



## Freelancer (24 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Autant de talent dans la nullité, ça se souligne. Limite ça s'applaudit. Ou alors ça s'ignore. J'hésite



moi j'ai choisi. perso, j'ai jamais un message de derennes qui apparait sur les forums. doit etre un bug de vBulletin


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> nan tant pis apres reflexion, j'voudrais pas en déranger certains et certaines.
> sans moi donc!
> mais merci quand meme...



C'est quoi ce genre de propos inutiles et surtout déplacés...


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Juin 2005)

J'espère que l'ambiance sera plus légère le jour du pique-nique...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que l'ambiance sera plus légère le jour du pique-nique...



T'inquiète pas pour ça ! Parole de bergère !


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2005)

Il n'y a ni aura aucun problème


----------



## golf (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> et la tienne de connerie?


Deuxième et ultime mise en garde  :modo:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Je viens mais pas parmis vous  .


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

ça tombe bien 'tiens !  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

_édité_


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire une betise


Je vais vivement te conseiller d'éviter ce forum.
Si t'es pas encore au courant, j'ai un sens de l'humour très limité vis à vis des importuns et autres fout-le-bordel.
golf


----------



## valoriel (29 Juin 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que vannes est un port


Non 

Un port, ya des chalutiers, des bateaux de pêche et des petits voiliers...

Une marina, ya des yachts, des gros bateaux à moteur qui polluent...

Un endroit ou ya de la vase, ou les gens pissent et vomissent, ou se jette une rivière et ou les poissons sont plus gros que mon appart, j'appelle pas ça un port


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2005)

Mais bien sur.

Un port c'est pas la definition que tu veux bien lui donner. Vannes est un port que tu le veuille ou non. Il fut même le port le plus important de Bretagne pendant l'epoque romaine.


----------



## Spyro (29 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un endroit ou ya de la vase, ou les gens pissent et vomissent, ou se jette une rivière et ou les poissons sont plus gros que mon appart


Exactement, c'est ce qu'on appelle un port.    

Tiens voila un vrai port (de marseille si j'en crois l'URL).


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2005)

Valoriel : vannes est un port. revois ton dictionnaire... sinon, tu feras un tour par la 4eme dimension...


----------



## golf (29 Juin 2005)

On se calme


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un port c'est pas la definition que tu veux bien lui donner. Vannes est un port que tu le veuille ou non. Il fut même le port le plus important de Bretagne pendant l'epoque romaine.





			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel : vannes est un port. revois ton dictionnaire... sinon, tu feras un tour par la 4eme dimension...


Bien sûr que vannes est un port, je ne l'ai jamais nié. 

J'ai une maison de vacance dans le morbihan et j'y vais trois mois par an depuis que j'ai 3 ans. J'ai suffisemment arpenté les rues de Vannes et mangé des crépes le long du port pour savoir ce qu'il y a ou ce qu'il n'y a pas!!

Ma remarque était simplement destinés à dire que je trouvais le port de Vannes relativement sale et que comparé aux autres ports de la côte (le Crouesty, la Trinité...), il n'y régnait pas la même ambiance

- peu de mouvement de plaisanciers
- pas d'arrivée massive au coucher du soleil
- pas de chalutier débarquant le poisson
- ...

Pour moi l'incident est clos, ici et là


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2005)

Sale je dis pas, et encore. As tu deja fait la fin de saison après le départ de tous les gros porcs qui quittent le port du Crouesty ? C'est sûrement plus dégueux : du papier gras partout, j'en passe et des meilleures.

Je préfère largement de la vase (dans laquelle il m'est arrivé de me baigner, sisi  ) aux dechets humains.

La trinité c'est différent, mais le Crouesty... A part l'ambiance l'été... il ne s'y passe rien. A Vannes, il s'y passe toujours quelque chose dans la mesure ou la porte St Vincent est toujours animée.

Peu de plaisanciers à Vannes ? Normal, le parc a touriste est au Crouesty justement. Le projet de la construction de ce port (entièrement artificiel) était justement pour éviter ça a Vannes. De plus, l'entrée dans le Golfe et jusqu'à Vannes pour les bateaux à voile et à gros tirant n'est pas pour les nioub. Combien se ramassent la gueule chaque année d'ailleurs.

Ensuite Vannes n'a jamais été un port de pêche dans le sens ou tu l'entends : industriel. On est pas a St Malo, ou a Quiberon. Cependant il y a encore bcp de marins qui partent tôt le matin et rentre tard le soir du port de vannes. Mais ce ne sont que de petites embarcations, les chalutiers ne sont jamais allés jusqu'à Vannes.

La Trinité c'est différent en ce sens que c'est un port historique comme Vannes, mais qui s'est très vite orienté vers le côté port industriel. On y trouve de la vraie pêche industrielle, 3 chantiers pour bateaux de courses maintenant, et des chantiers en tout genre qui fourmillent autour de ces 2 principales activités. Alors forcement a la Trinité on retrouve un peu (voir pas mal) de plaisance.

Des 3 ports que tu cites, La Trinité est le seul a avoir un rythme industriel, Vannes est un port historique mais qui vit réellement toute l'année. Quant au Crouesty, passé le 15 septembre jusqu'au 1er juillet, y'a plus personne vu qu'il n'y a que de la nuisance. euh plaisance pardon.

Quand a l'ambiance, c'est objectif comme jugement, mais a choisir entre un "petit" port animé toute l'année, un repère a beaufs et un port industriel ou passé 19h y'a plus personnes a part les gens qui travaillent, mon choix est vite fait.



> J'ai suffisemment arpenté les rues de Vannes et mangé des crépes le long du port pour savoir ce qu'il y a ou ce qu'il n'y a pas!!



J'en étais sur, les crêpes ont un pouvoir  
Ma doué Beniget.


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

Merci pour la lecture 

C'est vachement mieux n'empèche quand chacun s'exprime clairement   

Ensuite chacun sa vision des choses, je suis d'accord avec toi sur certains points et en déssacord sur d'autre, mais comme je l'ai dit à alèm par MP, ma réaction était plus destinée à taquiner le goujon (si si, yen à dans le port de Vannes ) qu'autre chose


----------



## chagregel (30 Juin 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (...) On est pas a St Malo(...)



:love: :love: :love:


Non rien...


----------



## casimir (30 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que normalement j'ai le vertige à la 3zmz marche d'une échelle
> Bon si on me prend par les sentiments, je prendrais bien une Guinness :love:




je viendrai pour toi mon globalinou :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

La place pour l'hebergement est déjà prise mon gros monstre jaune


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La place pour l'hebergement est déjà prise mon gros monstre jaune


 est on sur qu'il est propre et sevré ?


----------



## casimir (30 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La place pour l'hebergement est déjà prise mon gros monstre jaune



viens dans mes bras alors :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2005)

Prévoir une bétaillère pour Casimir


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Eteignez la lumière ! Ca les attire ! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

Not Found

The requested URL /club/71/index.html was not found on this server.


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /club/71/index.html was not found on this server.



Sois charitable : il débutent dans le bizness !


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sois charitable : il débutent dans le bizness !



On peut déjà parler d'un business à 2 inscrits ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2005)

J'adore la moutarde... reste plus qu'a trouver un club Macandouillette et organiser une aes...


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Un club MacSaucisseslentillesauxoignons ce serait bien aussi... Avec des vrais morceaux d'USB dedans qui croquent sous la dent.

Et puis un Macbétises, à Cambrai : ca nous changerait des Macgrossesconneries de Super !


----------



## Yuls (18 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On peut déjà parler d'un business à 2 inscrits ?



Oui Bengilli, laisse le temps faire les choses, tu veux ?


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Yuls a dit:
			
		

> Oui Bengilli, laisse le temps faire les choses, tu veux ?



Oulala, comment il parle à la vieille, le junior ! :affraid:


----------



## Yuls (18 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oulala, comment il parle à la vieille, le junior ! :affraid:



T'inquiète pas Amok, je remercirais jamais assez Bengilli de m'avoir offert un T-Shirt MacGé à l'AE 2004 avec la citation suivante de Elfer :

"...Un ordinateur sans Windows c'est comme un gateau au chocolat sans moutarde..."


----------



## bengilli (19 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oulala, comment il parle à la vieille, le junior ! :affraid:



iPod ? 



			
				Yuls a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas Amok, je remercirais jamais assez Bengilli de m'avoir offert un T-Shirt MacGé à l'AE 2004 avec la citation suivante de Elfer...



Vendu, je t'ai vendu ce tee-shirt !!! (ptain vas pas chanter sous tous les toits que je file des tee-shirts, je veux encore pouvoir aller à une Apple expo peinard )


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la date qui compte, mais le programme et même si ton idée est excellente, commence par plancher là dessus !
> 
> Mais attention, pas trop minuté le programme, pense à garder des plages libres pour l'impro... le plus important étant le samedi après-midi !
> 
> ...



Il faut également prévoir une antenne médicale mobile, quelques caisses de sacs vomitifs, un diffuseur anti-odeur pour les pieds (des serveurs de restaurants furent indisposés), prévenir la prefecture et indiquer avec précision le parcours de la manifestation, nommer des membres pour assurer le service d'ordre, prendre une assurance collective, verifier que les participants sont majeurs avant de rentrer dans les estaminets, déléguer à un modérateur la tâche ingrate de la surveillance et de la réanimation en fin de soirée du Mackie qui n'a pas désaoulé depuis l'annonce du passage sur Intel, passer des petites annonces (Ch. F. sourde et muette sachant danser la valse à 1000 temps) pour trouver une cavalière à golf qui a la danse dans le sang, trouver un traducteur Suisse/Français, un Belge/Français (surtout pas une traductrice : en général elles disparaissent en 5 mns), distribuer à l'entrée des lunettes de soudeurs anti-flashs alémiens et des badges indiquant le pseudo du porteur (certains trouvent déplacé de s'appeller par son pseudo lors des AES, ce qui rajoute au bordel ambiant), Louer une bouteille de gaz et un bec chalumeau pour les rabats joie qui auraient du mal à fusionner, acheter quelques litres de peinture laquée blanche et un brûleur pour faire bouillir l'eau, quelques tickets de métro pour la langue de Paul Foguenne (il trouve que ca donne bonne haleine), un bloc notes pour Taho qui aime bien noter, des draps qui chauffent, un pistolet à gauffres, 3 voitures avec chauffeurs (une pour la Bengilli, une pour l'Amok et une de secours en cas de panne), un générateur pour pouvoir brancher les Powerbooks en rase-campagne, une liaison satellite a 200 tétrabits/sec, une piscine sur roues, des chevaux si KattyH vient, des tahitiennes célibataires si Roberto vient, des rollmops si DocEvil vient.

J'ai dû oublier deux ou trois trucs, mais nous avons le temps.


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

Donc tu viendrais cette fois Amok, si je comprends bien ?  :love:

_Et mon ! ?_


----------



## Amok (18 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _Et mon ! ?_



Ton "!" a la forme idéale pour que ce soit un plaisir d'en faire ce à quoi je pense !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...des rollmops si DocEvil vient.



Abruti®©.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

Une AES à Nice, manquait plus que ça...

Mais vous n'avez pas de maison ou quoi ?

Toujours qu'ils viennent faire raquer dans le sud... si ça vous plait tant le sud, on se demande pourquoi vous y habitez pas !!!


----------



## bibyfok (21 Août 2005)

Mais on y habite


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2005)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Mais on y habite




Ravi de l'apprendre : nous pensions que tous les nioubs du coin étaient cassés.


----------



## ange_63 (2 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'an passé j'aurai un badge avec mon pseudo et avatar MacG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi ce sera un T-shirt avec un ange! (celui de ma signature mais que les contours)


----------



## I-bouk (2 Septembre 2005)

moi aussi un tee shirt ! et voilà je l'ai fini, plus que a l'imprimer et l transferer


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce sera un T-shirt avec un ange! (celui de ma signature mais que les contours)


 
Kwwwwaaaaa il n'y aura pas d'animation sur ton t-shirt??? Pfffffffff....  

A.


----------



## ange_63 (2 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Kwwwwaaaaa il n'y aura pas d'animation sur ton t-shirt??? Pfffffffff....
> 
> A.


  et nooooooooon!  Et il n'y aura même pas de couleur! Juste un trés blanc pour le contour sur un T shirt Kaki!!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> et nooooooooon!  Et il n'y aura même pas de couleur! Juste un trés blanc pour le contour sur un T shirt Kaki!!!!


 
Kaki, kaki... militaire? Ah ben c'est du propre avec un ange!!!
Pfff... tout foul'camp ma bonne dame! Encore la faute à cet inter-chose qui leur prend tant de temps alors qu'il y fait si beau dehors!

A.


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Hé, les bavards, on met la sourdine


----------



## Taho! (2 Septembre 2005)

moi ce sera des t-shirts PG bien sur !


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

T'as plus de "S" à ton clavier


----------



## Taho! (2 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus de "S" à ton clavier


koitoidire ? 

et serait plutôt f, y'en a deux dans siffle


----------



## Balooners (2 Septembre 2005)

Ça passe les T-Shirts de la fraise ???


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce sera un T-shirt avec un ange! (celui de ma signature mais que les contours)



Chouette, on va organiser un concours de T-Shirts mouillés !  :rateau: 

Bon Ok je sors


----------



## ange_63 (3 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, on va organiser un concours de T-Shirts mouillés !  :rateau:
> 
> Bon Ok je sors




Dit donc toi, fait gaffe!!!!   

 :casse:   :casse:   :casse:


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Dit donc toi, fait gaffe!!!!
> 
> :casse:   :casse:   :casse:



Oui, tu as raison, je vais venir en chemise (à fleurs    Allusion à l'AES "Chemises à fleurs" de Valence  )

Comme ça pas de risque de me faire mouiller  

Quoique par les températures actuelles    33°C à l'ombre


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On peut voir ça comme ça... mais faudra qu'on laisse la place aux autres quand même  !
> 
> C'est le stand (D90-E91) des principaux sites Mac. Plus d'info sur leur site (pas à jour ! )


 
mais euh, c'est quand même un bar "bar" avec pression , champagne et tout pour arroser l'achat que l'on vient de faire avec les amis de macgé ?? ou juste un lieu comme ça


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> mais euh, c'est quand même un bar "bar" avec pression , champagne et tout pour arroser l'achat que l'on vient de faire avec les amis de macgé ?? ou juste un lieu comme ça


Tu ramènes ce que tu veux sur le stand, mais c'est (en principe ) juste un stand comme les autres... avec pleins de Macounets... et parfois Lion...


----------



## Balooners (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et parfois Lion...




Je cherche, je cherche, mais là j'ai pas compris ...


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche, je cherche, mais là j'ai pas compris ...


Je sais pas si c'est son signe astrologique, en tout cas, il est dentiste


----------



## Balooners (6 Septembre 2005)




----------



## I-bouk (6 Septembre 2005)

Toujours pas compris


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas compris



cherche pas....ils t'expliqueront sur place...


sacre Taho!...


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Le dentiste en question sera sur place... mais je sais pas quand.

Alors que nous on sera là toute la semaine :love: !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

On croirait une initiative de Giscard du temps où il voulait fusionner l'auvergne et le limousin   Ca fera plus de monde (surtout avec les vaches )


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je peux rien leur dire, il n'en font qu'à leur tête, sales gosses...
> alors je fais ce que je peux comme rabatteur pour Golf


 
Ouaiiiis dis plutôt que t'ose pas parce que ce sont des modos, donc tu t'en prends aux plus faibles!
Mais ça va pas se passer ainsi!
J'vais appeler à la grève, il est hors de question que les petites gens se fassent ainsi marcher sur les pieds!!!
Camarades forumeux de tous les pays, unissons-nous!!!!

A.


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> J'vais appeler à la grève, il est hors de question que les petites gens se fassent ainsi marcher sur les pieds!!!
> Camarades forumeux de tous les pays, unissons-nous!!!!


Voilà un espace taillé sur mesure pour les appels  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le dentiste en question sera sur place... mais je sais pas quand.
> 
> Alors que nous on sera là toute la semaine :love: !



mais tu as si mal aux dents que ça mon pauvre Taho!....


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un espace taillé sur mesure pour les appels :rateau:


 
J'en étais sûr! On essaie de me baillonner! C'est un complot!
Je suis sûr que c'est un coup de Microsoft et des petits hommes bleus!

Camaaaaaaraaaaades àààà moi!!!!

A.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiis dis plutôt que t'ose pas parce que ce sont des modos, donc tu t'en prends aux plus faibles!
> Mais ça va pas se passer ainsi!
> J'vais appeler à la grève, il est hors de question que les petites gens se fassent ainsi marcher sur les pieds!!!
> Camarades forumeux de tous les pays, unissons-nous!!!!
> ...




ouarf ! les modos, j'en mange un à chaque petit-déj' alors...  y'en reste plus  c'est des robots depuis bien longtemps 

Pour la révolution, ça doit être culturel, ça a du mal à passer par ici, tu veux y aller, vas-y, j'ai plein de stock de bambou à refourguer de la dernière, mon dernier client a jamais pris sa commande, hein Stook !


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais tu as si mal aux dents que ça mon pauvre Taho!....


Ah non, point ! De ce côté, tout va bien, merci !


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

Au fait il y a une nocturne (genre 22h00) ?

désolé de ne pas le savoir... c'est aussi à cela que ça sert d'avoir le droit de poser des questions... on est dans un pays libre, non? (en France, je parlais)


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Au fait il y a une nocturne (genre 22h00) ?
> 
> désolé de ne pas le savoir... c'est aussi à cela que ça sert d'avoir le droit de poser des questions... on est dans un pays libre, non? (en France, je parlais)


Consulte ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77972 pour tout savoir sur Apple Expo Off !


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Consulte ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77972 pour tout savoir sur Apple Expo Off !



non je parlais, d'une nocturne dans les hangars pour aller voir les ordi., en bref si l'Apple Expo Pas Sauvage restait ouverte tard un soir...


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> non je parlais, d'une nocturne dans les hangars pour aller voir les ordi., en bref si l'Apple Expo Pas Sauvage restait ouverte tard un soir...


1. plus de nocturne à Apple Expo depuis environ 2000
2. Bouge pas, je préviens la police... C'est bon, tu peux y aller


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

bon et bien je vais rater l'Apple Expo pour la premiere de ma vie cette année   

mais la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il faut toujours une première fois


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Le mieux, le mieux, c'est sur, mais il faut etre habitué aux 2 roues dans paris pour en profiter, sinon, c'est plus de bras, plus de jambes, avec ces c***** d'automobilistes qui ne savent pas conduire (dont je fais partie  )


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

> le mieux, le mieux, c'est sur, mais il faut etre habitué aux 2 roues dans paris pour en profiter, sinon, c'est plus de bras, plus de jambes, avec ces c***** d'automobilistes qui ne savent pas conduire (dont je fais partie  )



C'est pas faux ça !! Non, non un non-habitué en 2 roues sur le Périph' avec le foin qu'il va y avoir samedi aux alentours de la Porte de Versailles, c'est de la folie douce.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas faux ça !! Non, non un non-habitué en 2 roues sur le Périph' avec le foin qu'il va y avoir samedi aux alentours de la Porte de Versailles, c'est de la folie *DURE*.


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

Non, il suffit d'éviter le périph', les taxis, et les femmes...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pareil : pour un trajet comme ça (banlieue est -> Paris sud) en pleine journée, tu peux de retrouver scotché comme tu n'imagines pas (genre 2 h aller idem retour...  :mouais: ) à moins d'un colossal coup de chance. Il te restera alors à raquer pour le parking sur place, je ne sais pas les tarifs mais à mon avis ça doit cogner sec...  :rateau:
> Si on te loue/prête une moto lègue moi d'abord ton ipod, et on évitera les plaisanteries douteuses sur le don d'organes   .
> Si tu prends le RER attention quand même aux pannes, grèves, bandes de racailles et flics trop nerveux. Ne sors pas sans armes.
> Quant au métro - si tu arrives jusqu'aux portes de Paris, on n'y est jamais à l'abri des inondations, attentats, incendies, mouvements de foule et autres actes de barbaries perpétrés par des psychopathes. :affraid:
> L'hélico c'est cool   mais encore un peu cher.



Si avec tout ça, il vient encore à l'apple expo, c'est que c'est un vrai Macmaniaque


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

En plus l'avantage du 2-roues c'est que tu peux prendre les sens interdits, monter sur les trottoirs et même shooter une vieille ou deux...


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En plus l'avantage du 2-roues c'est que tu peux prendre les sens interdits, monter sur les trottoirs et même shooter une vieille ou deux...



ça, ce n'est que lorsque que tu arrives au level3, pas avant! 
Et tu oublies les couloirs de bus à contre-sens :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non, il suffit d'éviter le périph', les taxis, et les femmes...



 Heu... ouais ainsi que les livreurs, déménageurs, la police, les autobus - et pire les bus de tourisme Hongrois et Limousins, représentants, artisans (bref tout ce qui a une camionnette blanche qui n'appartient pas en propre à son conducteur), les voitures rouges (sport), noires (déprimé sous médicaments), et même blanches (cf. plus haut beaucoup sont des voitures de Société - même qu'elles puent le Roquefort), les voitures trop vieilles, trop neuves, trop petites (qui croient que ça passe), trop grandes (qui savent que ça passe pas mais y vont quand même) - dont les 4x4 vengeurs au look militaro-rural bien sûr comment allais-je oublier ! Un p'tit coup d'oeil aussi pour être sûr que les conducteurs des autres véhicules ne sont pas en train de lire le journal (vu pour de vrai) ou de réinstaller Windows sur leur laptop en traversant le carrefour.

Une fois assimilé ça il reste à faire attention aux autres motards, qui aimeraient bien rouler à 240 sans phare entre deux files de voitures à 30 km/h même s'il y a trois scooters devant eux (  chapeau la solidarité des centaures), aux vélos (j'en suis, le code de la quoi vous dites ???   ah c'est à ça que servent les couleurs des feux ?     ).

bref...
VIENS EN RER QU'ON TE DIT !!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu... ouais ainsi que les livreurs, déménageurs, la police, les autobus - et pire les bus de tourisme Hongrois et Limousins, représentants, artisans (bref tout ce qui a une camionnette blanche qui n'appartient pas en propre à son conducteur), les voitures rouges (sport), noires (déprimé sous médicaments), et même blanches (cf. plus haut beaucoup sont des voitures de Société - même qu'elles puent le Roquefort), les voitures trop vieilles, trop neuves, trop petites (qui croient que ça passe), trop grandes (qui savent que ça passe pas mais y vont quand même) - dont les 4x4 vengeurs au look militaro-rural bien sûr comment allais-je oublier ! Un p'tit coup d'oeil aussi pour être sûr que les conducteurs des autres véhicules ne sont pas en train de lire le journal (vu pour de vrai) ou de réinstaller Windows sur leur laptop en traversant le carrefour.
> 
> Une fois assimilé ça il reste à faire attention aux autres motards, qui aimeraient bien rouler à 240 sans phare entre deux files de voitures à 30 km/h même s'il y a trois scooters devant eux (  chapeau la solidarité des centaures), aux vélos (j'en suis, le code de la quoi vous dites ???   ah c'est à ça que servent les couleurs des feux ?     ).
> 
> ...



Scooteur vespa à vendre...me contacter par MP


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

> Citation:
> Posté par Hippocampe
> C'est pas faux ça !! Non, non un non-habitué en 2 roues sur le Périph' avec le foin qu'il va y avoir samedi aux alentours de la Porte de Versailles, c'est de la folie DURE.



  



> Pareil : pour un trajet comme ça (banlieue est -> Paris sud) en pleine journée


Oui, est qui plus est : un samedi, avec les travaux du Tram, et l'expo des Pommes (donc bordel aux abords du Parc des Expos). Banlieue sud -> Paris, facile une demi-heure pour faire Porte d'Orléans-Porte de Versailles.
Et Quetzalk a raison, le tarif des parcs là-bas, ça cogne pas mal (j'ai testé :rateau: )




> Non, il suffit d'éviter le périph', les taxis, et les *femmes...*


   C'est bien connu femme au volant, mort au tournant !! 
Mais c'est connu aussi que l'homme (avec un petit "h", vi vi j'insiste  ) se rapproche de la famile des bovidés surtout lorsqu'il possède un  4*4, une grosse berline, enfin tout ce qui est gros et bien fourni "en chevaux" (je vois déjà au fond des esprits mal placés  ) sous le capot) 
Bon allez, sans rancunes, c'est de bonne guerre !!  
Et puis parfois (voire souvent), c'est plutôt sympathique de nettoyer (oups, cotoyer  ) la Femme, hein messieurs ??


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu femme au volant, mort au tournant !!
> Mais c'est connu aussi que l'homme (avec un petit "h", vi vi j'insiste  ) se rapproche de la famile des bovidés surtout lorsqu'il possède un  4*4, une grosse berline, enfin tout ce qui est gros et bien fourni "en chevaux" (je vois déjà au fond des esprits mal placés  ) sous le capot)
> Bon allez, sans rancunes, c'est de bonne guerre !!
> Et puis parfois (voire souvent), c'est plutôt sympathique de nettoyer (oups, cotoyer  ) la Femme, hein messieurs ??



Mais faut pas t'enerver, on fait dans la caricature ce matin


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

> Mais faut pas t'enerver, on fait dans la caricature ce matin



Mais je sais  
Moi aussi, regarde :



> Bon allez, sans rancunes, c'est de bonne guerre !!


----------



## AOSTE (14 Septembre 2005)

Veint en métro tu ferras un beau geste pour la planet et pour les générations futur :love: 

LA PLANETE NE NOUS APPARTIENT PAS, CE SONT NOS ENFANTS QUI NOUS LA PRETENT.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Veint en métro tu ferras un beau geste pour la planet et pour les générations futur :love:
> 
> LA PLANETE NE NOUS APPARTIENT PAS, CE SONT NOS ENFANTS QUI NOUS LA PRETENT.



Si tu veux faire un beau geste et si tu es sportif : 

Viens en courant !  :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (14 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux faire un beau geste et si tu es sportif :
> 
> Viens en courant !  :rateau:



Euh... faire Marnes-la-Vallée - Porte de Versailles en courant c'est pas dit que ça rejette moins de CO2...


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

Vé vé vé... Cela dit je relisais ton premier post


> roder du côté de paris, plus précisément Evry, le 19° et poncarré vers disneyland


Evry-Mickey and Co, y'a une trotte quand même, hein. Et puis le RER du côté d'Evry (heu je suis de l'Essonne donc je connais un peu), bof, bof. 
Sûr tu iras plus vite en transport en commun. Mais dans l'hypothèse où tu crèches à Evry, par exemple, et que tu rentres par le dernier RER (genre vers 00h30 ou quelque chose approchant), je dis mouais. :mouais: 
Passé une certaine heure, la circulation dans Paris est un peu plus fluide, et surtout en voiture tu as toujours la possibilité de t'attarder là où tu es, alors qu'en RER et métro, pas possible.
Bon mais c'est avis tout personnel et je le partage


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Ma solutio perso contre les pb de transports (J'habite à Rambouillet  ): 
En voiture jusqu'a Bastille, puis marche à pied ou metro


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

Yvos
Intéressant cette carte, je vais la garder sous le coude. Cela dit se sont des parc payants, non ?
 A plus de 15 euros la journée, ben autant qu'il aille direct à l'AE en voiture et qu'il raque sur les parcs de stationnement là-bas. AMHA  

Le magi_61
Ca c'est bien comme idée !!
Mais où tu te gares, d'ailleurs ? T'as des plans sympas ? parce que le coin est assez rempli


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'un consensus se degagaent en faveur des transports en commun !



la réputation des partouzes parisiennes n'est plus à faire  






   


_ok, je sais où est le portillon..._


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2005)

non, il y a les deux types de parcs, les gratuits et les payants. 
et cela n'est certainement pas à 15¤


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Septembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Le magi_61
> Ca c'est bien comme idée !!
> Mais où tu te gares, d'ailleurs ? T'as des plans sympas ? parce que le coin est assez rempli



Je me gare Rue Boulle, rue Breguet, dans ce coin la, ca marche pas trop mal, même le samedi soir


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

De disney à Evry ?! Je crois que le mieux c'est la francilienne.


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2005)

oui, mais la je crois que le propos, c'est de rejoindre le centre (même si on sait pas le point de départ...)


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> RER + Metro. Jamais d'embouteillages et ça marche. Tu prend un bouquin et voilà, 20 pages et t'es arrivé. Elle est pas belle la vie?


Pareil - mais habilles toi léger (ou alors, tu aimes transpirer en groupe, c'est ton droit le plus strict) et prends plutôt un livre de poche qu'un gros.

Et si la foule te fait peur, prend un enfant et un sourire, tu pourras peut-être monter avec le conducteur (je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, ça marche super bien, les conducteurs de métro et de RER sont des gens charmants, toujours prêts à faire plaisir aux usagés voyant un peu plus loin que le "crétin de feignasses toujours en retard ou en grève")


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, il y a les deux types de parcs, les gratuits et les payants.
> et cela n'est certainement pas à 15¤


 :rateau:  :casse: erf... j'avais pas fait gaffe !! Autant pour moi.   



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je me gare Rue Boulle, rue Breguet, dans ce coin la, ca marche pas trop mal, même le samedi soir


Cool !! Merci pour l'info  :love: 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> De disney à Evry ?! Je crois que le mieux c'est la francilienne.


Bah de toutes les manières c'est comme pour Rome, tous les chemins mènent chez Mickey   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais la je crois que le propos, c'est de rejoindre le centre (même si on sait pas le point de départ...)


Disons plutôt la périphérie du centre... non ?


----------



## litle_big_one (14 Septembre 2005)

Re bonjour

je pensais pas que ma question génèrerait  autant de posts  

Précisions:
départ grenoble 18h, arrivée 19° +- minuit, dépose du fils, de ses affaires et de son matériel info.

Possibilité de dormir chez la fille à evry.

Visite de la famille vers disneyland.

Retour grenoble dimanche soir.

Au milieu de tout celà, l'optimum est samedi (en fait il ne reste que ce jour), un tour à l'apple expo.

Vala le planinge des campagnards  

bob


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2005)

Un w-e chargé qui va demander une bonne organisation si vous voulez trouver un moment pour passer à l'AE.


----------



## litle_big_one (14 Septembre 2005)

ben je vais forcer du côté de l'ae  

bob


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2005)

J'ai des photos, dont quelques unes de iMax... (qui existe apparement  ) Mise en ligne des que possible!
Enfin, c'est des photos de l'AE, pas vraiment du pommier, mais c'est toujours mieu que rien, y'a quand meme iMax dessus! :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des photos, dont quelques unes de iMax... (qui existe apparement  ) Mise en ligne des que possible!
> Enfin, c'est des photos de l'AE, pas vraiment du pommier, mais c'est toujours mieu que rien, y'a quand meme iMax dessus! :love:


non c'est simplement une pancarte ( super réelle ) à l'effigie d'un jeune premier du cinéma que l'on transporte partout ... c'est ça iMax


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2005)

Meuh non, iMax, c'est MOI! :rose:  :rose: 

Le cinema? j'en fait pas... ou alors... on m'aurais menti?  :rose:  
jeune premier.. mais de quoi? :rateau:
mais bien sur, jeune premier des modos!     :love:
et puis d'abord, on ne me transporte pas partout, c'est moi qui viens... :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, iMax, c'est MOI! :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Le cinema? j'en fait pas... ou alors... on m'aurais menti?  :rose:
> jeune premier.. mais de quoi? :rateau:
> ...


tu aimes le rouge toi , non ?


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2005)

C'est pour les papillons? ou pour les smileys?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

Boulet boulet boulet boulet  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Boulet boulet boulet boulet  :rateau:


y'a de l'écho dans ma tête


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a de l'écho dans ma tête



De là à dire qu'elle est pas bien pleine y a qu'un pas ... Que je ne franchirai pas ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

han comment ca se fait pas !


Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien moi...


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> han comment ca se fait pas !
> 
> 
> Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien moi...



c'est gentil de prendre ma défense   

            .


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

mais c'est tout naturel voyons... 

Je serai toujours là pour toi.

Enfin... Autant que possible...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

Message modifié par moi-même ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faut pas lire ...


putain t'as cassé toute ma technique d'approche


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> putain t'as cassé toute ma technique d'approche



Ah merde pardon !  

je rectifie de suite !


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Septembre 2005)

ouais merci


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

T'as vu c'est fait ..


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

Qui flood dine!


----------



## maiwen (27 Septembre 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Qui flood dine!


bon app'


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai que pour certains c'est bientôt l'heure ...


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

litteralement, 'flood', marée, inondation... ca donne du varech et du poisson pour le repas, il suffit d'aimer, c'est tout!


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon app'



Merci


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2005)

Je crois que maintenant, on peut clore le débat.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que maintenant, on peut clore le débat.



C'est clair ça part en sucette ....


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai fait quelques régularisation de passeports......pour les fraises :rateau:​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *Important*​
> Je rappelle à toutes les MacGéennes et tous les MacGéens que,  via votre Tableau de Bord, vous avez accès à la Messagerie Privée des Forums de MacGénération où vous avez peut être des MPs qui vous attendent




Pas moi...


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi...



Moi non plus 

Viens Fab', on va s'envoyer en l'air des messages privés :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus
> 
> Viens Fab', on va s'envoyer en l'air des messages priv&#233;s :rateau:



Voil&#224;. Et puis on se dira des trucs que les autres ils ne sauront m&#234;me pas pour la peine... :rateau: :mouais: 




Au fait, tu viens pas toi? :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Et puis on se dira des trucs que les autres ils ne sauront même pas pour la peine... :rateau: :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en étais sur qu'on se retrouverai ici


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'en étais sur qu'on se retrouverai ici


J'adoree quand tu montres l'exemple !


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'adoree quand tu montres l'exemple !


Euh.. j'ai pas compris d&#233;sol&#233;?


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. j'ai pas compris désolé?


Comment tu montres l'exemple de comment faire pour finir aux fraises !


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu montres l'exemple de comment faire pour finir aux fraises !



J'ai pleins de ressources insoupsonnées !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (13 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quelle saloperie, d'être jeune et sans thune !


Jeune Sans-Thune comme euh ... Jean Sans-Terre :rose: ( et comme moi aussi  )


----------



## valoriel (13 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Jeune Sans-Thune comme euh ... Jean Sans-Terre :rose: ( et comme moi aussi  )


Tu t'appeles pas Sophie? :mouais:  

:hein: 

Comprend plus rien moi ​


----------



## maiwen (13 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'appeles pas Sophie? :mouais:
> 
> :hein:
> 
> Comprend plus rien moi ​


vas-y ... raconte ma vie dans le fil de la bouffe du mois ... :mouais: 

naméo©  

oui oui je me tais  :rose:


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ...ressources insoupsonn&#233;es !!!!!! :rateau:


&#191; "Insoup&#231;onn&#233;es" !!
Pour toi  :mouais:   
Nous, on a l'habitude :rateau: :modo:


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vas-y ... raconte ma vie dans le fil de la bouffe du mois ... :mouais:
> 
> naméo©
> 
> oui oui je me tais  :rose:




il y a le bar pour ça  (désolé je suis dans ma minute de détente :rateau: )


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2005)

et la SNCF veut bien que vous organisiez des r&#233;unions Tupperware&#174; dans ses &#233;tablissements ?


----------



## lutin_des_villes (30 Octobre 2005)

et on m'a même prévenu de sa venue


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> et la SNCF veut bien que vous organisiez des r&#233;unions Tupperware&#174; dans ses &#233;tablissements ?



oui, ils ont accept&#233; &#224; condition qu'on laisse *Ma&#239;wen* attach&#233;e &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur     

Edit: je crois que j'ai jou&#233; ma vie sur ce coup l&#224;


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2005)

fallait lui mettre sa museli&#232;re, je le r&#233;p&#234;te tout le temps ! :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oui, ils ont accepté à condition qu'on laisse *maiwen* attachée à l'extérieur


naméo


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fallait lui mettre sa muselière, je le répête tout le temps ! :mouais:



on a bien essayé, c'est qu'elle est dangereuse, la bête. Golf a failli y laisser deux doigts et la bergère ses cou*****.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Edit: je crois que j'ai joué ma vie sur ce coup là



Pour ce qu'il en reste c'est pas cher mon vieux ...


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qu'il en reste c'est pas cher mon vieux ...



tu connais le proverbe "c'est dans les vieux potes qu'on fait les meilleurs sourds" :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu connais le proverbe "c'est dans les vieux potes qu'on fait les meilleurs sourds" :mouais:


le cercueil, vous le voulez en acajou ou en cerisier?


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le cercueil, vous le voulez en acajou ou en cerisier?



un tiroir de commode ikéa fera bien l'affaire. En plus, pour le même prix, il y a déjà les poignées fournies


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un tiroir de commode ikéa fera bien l'affaire. En plus, pour le même prix, il y a déjà les poignées fournies


on fait de la qualité, nous!!


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on fait de la qualit&#233;, nous!!



Pour mes fun&#233;railles, du moment qu'il y a Liza Minnelli, le reste... On peut bien m'incin&#233;rer dans un bo&#238;te d'imac...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pour mes funérailles, du moment qu'il y a Liza Minnelli, le reste... On peut bien m'incinérer dans un boîte d'imac...





je conserve mon carton alors !!!!


----------



## Freelancer (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je conserve mon carton alors !!!!



je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ... Golf a failli y laisser deux doigts ...


Heuuu...

...

Bande de bavards imp&#233;nitents


----------



## Taho! (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Seconde adresse testée et validée par les mêmes vaillants ÆScistes du Jura :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Seconde adresse testée et validée par les mêmes vaillants ÆScistes du Jura :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est là qu'on était?  :mouais: Me souviens pas de ce lieu.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est là qu'on était?  :mouais: Me souviens pas de ce lieu.




Normal y avait moins de soleil et beaucoup plus de vin !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Normal y avait moins de soleil et beaucoup plus de vin !



Tu sais bien que je n'y ai rien bu.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je n'y ai rien bu.




Rien bu de non alcoolisé oui ..


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

Je me demandais combien de temps vous allier mettre pour mettre le souk dans ce nouveau fil 
Merci, je n'ai pas eu trop d'attente :rateau:

WerbO, ta mémoire flanche, pour une fois ; pour le Château de Béthanie, on a visité la bâtiment relativement neuf des installations de vinification puis nous sommes allé [sous la pluie] dans la salle de dégustation qui se trouve dans les caves sous le château


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> WerbO, ta mémoire flanche, pour une fois ; pour le Château de Béthanie, on a visité la bâtiment relativement neuf des installations de vinification puis nous sommes allé [sous la pluie] dans la salle de dégustation qui se trouve dans les caves sous le château



tu pourrais prendre en considération son état...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais combien de temps vous allier mettre pour mettre le souk dans ce nouveau fil
> Merci, je n'ai pas eu trop d'attente :rateau:



Ah, ça...  Tu vas avoir du boulot... 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> WerbO, ta mémoire flanche, pour une fois ; pour le Château de Béthanie, on a visité la bâtiment relativement neuf des installations de vinification puis nous sommes allé [sous la pluie] dans la salle de dégustation qui se trouve dans les caves sous le château



Installations de vinification, je me souviens. La pluie aussi... Mais point de château.


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça...  Tu vas avoir du boulot...


:mouais: 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Installations de vinification, je me souviens. La pluie aussi... Mais point de château.


Un point de repère, c'est là où on a payé pour la dégustation :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un point de repère, c'est là où on a payé pour la dégustation :rateau:



Ah oui. C'était un château? 

Vite: mon lit... :affraid:


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui. C'était un château?
> 
> Vite: mon lit... :affraid:


Ben, vu la taille des caves, c'est pas la bâtisse du gardien ou du jardinier


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

Vous allez dire, encore une carte du monde avec des MacGéens dessus...

Sauf que celle-ci est intégrée aux forums... Par contre, elle est particulière, on ne rentre plus sa ville, mais directement ses cordonnées ! Pas évident, sauf si vous avez le sens de l'orientation ou que vous aimez vous abîmer les yeux sur une carte satellite...

Le tout se passe par ici : 

GoogleMaps dans vBulletin


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Tiens allons nous ruiner les yeux là-dessus !


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

T'as pété une durit mon très cher comodo 

En plus, j'ai truffé Rendezvous de références à ce GoogleMac MacGé


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

Pour s'ajouter à la carte : 

cliquez sur ce bouton : 



Passez en vue satellite, notamment pour ceux qui ne sont pas aux Etats Unis, 

Zoomez doucement et cliquez sur la carte à l'endroit choisi

Une fois la carte centrée, cliquez sur le bouton "Insert your Information" avec pourquoi pas un petit texte...


----------



## Taho! (7 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as pété une durit mon très cher comodo
> 
> En plus, j'ai truffé Rendezvous de références à ce GoogleMac MacGé


Moi non, mais benjamin faisait joujou avec les plug-ins de vBull

il a juste eu le malheur de me montrer ça...


----------



## elKBron (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sinon sur Anncecy-le-Vieux
> Le Clos des Sens
> 13 rue Jean-Mermoz
> Tel:*04 50 23 07 90
> ...


ben, euh... on avait pas dit pour les additions raisonnables ??? :mouais:


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Les règles ont changé, le fil n'est plus au bar


----------



## valoriel (9 Novembre 2005)

Oh!! Les belles fraises


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Biby, contacte golf ou moi, on t'aidera à faire un bô fil avec sondage et tout, mais une fois que tu auras muri ton idée.




  

Oui, Biby, ne va pas les déranger pour rien !


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

Arfff...
T'as bien fait d'attirer mon attention, il y avait besoin de ménage dans ce fil


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Biby, ne va pas les déranger pour rien !


quoi toi dire ?  je ne retrouve pas le message en question...



là :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Novembre 2005)

J'ai envie de monter une sitcom ... Tu fournis les rires en boîte ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

j'ai bien fait de garder les fichiers alors ! tu les voudras ?

c'est quoi le thème de ta sitcom ? j'ai peut-être des idées pour les scénars !


----------



## Stargazer (29 Novembre 2005)

Un truc jamais vu ... Des étudiants qui jouent de la musique dans un garage et qui se retrouvent à la cafèt' !
Et j'appellerai ça La bergère et les moutons !


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un truc jamais vu ... Des étudiants qui jouent de la musique dans un garage et qui se retrouvent à la cafèt' !
> Et j'appellerai ça La bergère et les moutons !


C'est une idée géniale !
Mais ne serais-ce pas sympa s'ils jouaient de la musique à la cafet pour se torcher dans un garage ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

- soit c'est un fil pour que je me nique les doigts 

- soit c'est un fil pour que je bourre la gueule à huexley


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

ça me fait penser qu'à côté de la fac y'a toujours une voiture avec marqué " Bec Rouge Toujours " dessus


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je ne serai pas là


dommage, on avait retrouvé ton dentier   

enfin l'important c'est que tu viennes le 17


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dommage, on avait retrouvé ton dentier


ah ouais ... et toi qui disait que jamais tu ne l'utiliserai ... bravo


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dommage, on avait retrouvé ton dentier


petit con©


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> petit con©



va être tout triste, le valounet


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ... et toi qui disait que jamais tu ne l'utiliserai ... bravo


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

quand à toi, joli papillon, tu as interêt à venir aussi le 17 décembre


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> quand à toi, joli papillon, tu as interêt à venir aussi le 17 décembre


mais oui je viens je viens

 je me fais désirer  faut pas le dire


----------



## valoriel (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> petit con©


une chouille alors... 







			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me fais désirer  faut pas le dire


promis je dirais rien  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me fais désirer  faut pas le dire


On a déjà une vieille biquette nommée désirée


----------



## huexley (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - soit c'est un fil pour que je me nique les doigts
> 
> - soit c'est un fil pour que je bourre la gueule à huexley



Tant que tu picoles pas trop au point de mélanger les mots de ces deux phrases, ca devrait jouer


----------



## dool (2 Décembre 2005)

HUEEEXXXX....vire moi cette localisation de biiippp !!! Lyon, mes couilles oui !


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi et le bowling...


C'est sur, tu préfères jouer avec les quilles qu'avec les boules !  :love:


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur, tu préfères jouer avec les quilles qu'avec les boules !  :love:



C'est très petit, certes, mais tellement juste!


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Petit ?  Toit tu sais des choses sur SM que je ne connaissais pas !


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Petit ?  Toit tu sais des choses sur SM que je ne connaissais pas !



Je suis sûr qu'au fond de toi, tout au fond, tu sais tout sur SM... réfléchis-y... :love:


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr qu'au fond de toi, tout au fond, tu sais tout sur SM... réfléchis-y... :love:


non, je n'ai jamais cédé à ses avances, malgré le fait qu'il ait sacrement insisté (désolé SM, t'es démasqué ! ) :love:


----------



## J_K (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, je n'ai jamais cédé à ses avances, malgré le fait qu'il ait sacrement insisté (désolé SM, t'es démasqué ! ) :love:



Je le savais!


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, ici vous avez de l'espace pour jouer avec les boules de la moquette


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

ce fil a une lisibilité étonnante


----------



## Bilbo (2 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce fil a une lisibilité étonnante


Oui, hein ? 

À+


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ici vous avez de l'espace pour jouer avec les boules de la moquette


Tiens, c'est presque une surprise !  :love:
(oui, je sais :casse: )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ici vous avez de l'espace pour jouer avec les boules de la moquette





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Qui vient pas ? :*
> - sm (moi et le bowling...)



y'a comme un problème   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

oui SM a les boules...


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> oui SM a les boules...


pas les miennes en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2005)

j'ai horreur de me réveiller comme ça sans savoir où je suis :rateau:... j'étais pas là hier soir


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai horreur de me réveiller comme ça sans savoir où je suis :rateau:... j'étais pas là hier soir


t'inquiètes, on a rien vu


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai horreur de me réveiller comme ça sans savoir où je suis :rateau:... j'étais pas là hier soir


Mouarfff...
Désespère pas, au moins t'as une légère conscience qu'il s'est passé quelque chose


----------



## Spyro (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai horreur de me réveiller comme ça sans savoir où je suis :rateau:... j'étais pas là hier soir


   :affraid:  :affraid:

Kesta fait comme folies encore ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes, on a rien vu


moi non plus :afraid: 

en plus j'aime pas trop les fraises ... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (2 Décembre 2005)

_(ah j'oubliais)_  Y a plus d'jeunesse


----------



## valoriel (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus :afraid:


l'était derrière?  :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en plus j'aime pas trop les fraises ... :mouais:


Heuuu...
Dommage, c'est menu unique [et inique]


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

Bon, c'est pas tout, mais ce soir, il y a réception :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est les soirées de l'ambassadeur ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout, mais ce soir, il y a réception :rateau:


ah  bah vi ... et demain y'a cours


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est les soirées de l'ambassadeur ? :rateau:


Tiens, t'es là toi :mouais: 
T'as pourtant z'été convoqué :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais peux pas !


----------



## Spyro (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah  bah vi ... et demain y'a cours


_Arrête de chouiner !!!_


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> PS : et puis pour les jours pluvieux, paraît qu'il va y avoir bientôt une salle de billard dans le gîte d'Offlanges...


Comptez sur moi pour assister à l'inauguration !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Comptez sur moi pour assister à l'inauguration !



Moi ça sera pour la construction !


----------



## playaman (3 Décembre 2005)

Et sur moi pour la destruction


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Et sur moi pour la destruction



Il doit y avoir moyen de donner un petit coup de main...


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - option prise par un visiteur surprise


J'adore les surprises :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir moyen de donner un petit coup de main...


C'est déjà ce que tu avais promis pour l'ÆS Grenoble et personne n'a bougé ne serais-ce une oreille


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà ce que tu avais promis pour l'ÆS Grenoble et personne n'a bougé ne serais-ce une oreille



Ok, je descends avec LeSqual et sa batte.


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est qui la surprise ?  Steve Jobs ?


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je descends avec LeSqual et sa batte.


arrête, tu m'excites ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Moi, les surprises...


----------



## Virpeen (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui la surprise ?  Steve Jobs ?


Le Père Noël, le Père Noël !!!!!!! :love:
Alors moi, je veux un PowerBook Intel 15"... Je sais, je sais, c'est pas pour tout de suite, mais je suis patiente...  C'est une qualité, ça, hein Père Noël ?


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

Un peu de tenue sur ce fil je vous prie....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de tenue sur ce fil je vous prie....



avec ce genre de piafs, tu vas avoir du mal  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avec ce genre de piafs, tu vas avoir du mal  :rateau:



Il a un malaise le père-noël?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a un malaise le père-noël?



ben t'as intérêt à être bien sage, sinon...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben t'as intérêt à être bien sage, sinon...



Ça fait réfléchir en effet... :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi, les surprises...


 :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a un malaise le père-noël?


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi, les surprises...



t'es vieux avant l'âge :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Bah mieux vaut que ça reste nature ...


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Ah ben oui hein... moi je dis les choses comme je les pense... Et encore, vous n'aurez pas droit à la version printemps des touristes en folie... on y rajoute les sandales de curé en cuir avec des chaussettes grises qui montent à mi-mollet(te) en dessous, et le bermuda beige...  Ca fait envie...


----------



## Virpeen (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui hein... moi je dis les choses comme je les pense... Et encore, vous n'aurez pas droit à la version printemps des touristes en folie... on y rajoute les sandales de curé en cuir avec des chaussettes grises qui montent à mi-mollet(te) en dessous, et le bermuda beige...  Ca fait envie...


Sans oublier la gourde en bandoulière...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Je veux cette version !!!!

Ca me rappelle ma jeunesse ! :rateau:


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier la gourde en bandoulière...


Qui c'est que tu traites de gourde ????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est que tu traites de gourde ????




on te porte en bandoulière toi ???????


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Seulement quand il neige !


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Seulement quand il neige !


par contre, tu sais bien me porter et pas en bandoulière heureusement ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

On fera ça à Paris va ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On fera ça à Paris va ! :love:


tu me donnes envie là ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'oserai faire ça ..?


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

faites-gaffe je sais pas si les chinois seront très cool dans leur resto  s'il voient tout soudain love un grand velu portant des anglaises en bandoulière ... je sais pas trop


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Non c'est l'inverse !


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2005)

Une anglaise qui porte un velu ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est l'inverse !


un mouton portant un grand velu sur le dos ...  :afraid: 

je n'ai rien à voir la dedans


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

Voilà !  

La bergère  ne sort jamais sans son Wookie !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un mouton portant un grand velu sur le dos ...  :afraid:
> 
> je n'ai rien à voir la dedans




Tu auras à voir !


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> 
> La bergère  ne sort jamais sans son Wookie !


:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

Marcello a dit:
			
		

> Marcello (CANNES)



Tou plends la balise quoooote et la rémét dans lé message souivant.
Et tou es bo et tou endoule ton cor et tou es conten parcéque tou as des amis sour internet.

Et la plochéne fois, tou édit ton message courectement, melci.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Décembre 2005)

*Paca *
Macelene (Avignon)
Seraph (Avignon et alentours)
Switcher (entre Avignon et Tarascon)
LeConcombreMaske (entre Salon et Aix)
mac-aïoli (Marseille)
Oh la belle Pomme ! (Marseille)
Warflo (Marseille!)
Cammy (Sanary sur mer entre Toulon et Marseille)
Yip (Fréjus)
Henrif (St Maximin)
Tigrou (St Raphael - Valescure - en été aussi)
Fanrem (St Raphael en ete)
jpmiss (Nice a compter du 01/02/05)
BiByFoK (Nice)
NeoJF (Nice, les vacances...)
Nikala (Nice)
Cameleone (Nice)
Lithium (Villeneuve loubet, entre Antibes et Nice)
Lorenzo di lolo (Villeneuve Loubet, en toutes saisons)
Dos Jones (Barcelonnette)
denousse (Gap)
SonnyBoy
krystof
Lila
Silverscreen
Nicogala
Woulf
 Marcello (Canne)

*Languedoc-Roussillon *
Machistador (Montpellier) 
rezba (Montpellier) 
Tiobiloute (Montpellier)
toms (Nimes)
jhk (Nîmes, pour l'instant)
-lepurfilsdelasagesse- (Nîmes)
La SAGEsse (Nîmes)
Bugdy (Nîmes)
mxmac (perpignan, en alternance avec paris)
Luc G (roussillon et escapades en Lozère)
lalou (Pyrénées-orientales->Cerdagne->Enveitg)
Stook
hmicha
turnover (et ici ) 
jp16
stephane6646 (perpignan / et pas en septimanie)


*Corse*
Patochman (Ajaccio)


_________________________________
*Si en plus, vous mettez votre ville [entre ()]  *
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post... _​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2005)

Question : xx euros, ca fait combien en chiffres arabes ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2005)

Je réitère ma question  Golf, c'est combien ?

(si tu ne veux pas qur'on psote dans le sujet, boucle le ...  )


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je réitère ma question  Golf, c'est combien ?
> 
> (si tu ne veux pas qur'on psote dans le sujet, boucle le ...  )


Les habitués savent très bien comment tout cela fonctionne.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2005)

C'est regretable comme attitude  

Puisqu'il en est ainsi, je ne serais donc pas un habitué, pas faute d'avoir essayé :mouais: 
Je souhaite donc un très bon appétit aux habitués, et de bons diners en tête tête toi et Lemmy :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2005)

17 rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- moi 
- 






- 






- pas moi :rateau:


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​





Curieuse attitude pour un modérateur que de s'autoriser ailleurs ce que tu ne supportes pas des autres dans ton forum :modo:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> dans ton forum :modo:


Contrairement à d'autres, le Bar n'est pas *mon* forum.


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

*Ce n'est pas un itinéraire émeraude...

Ce n'est pas un conseil 





C'est...

C'est...

le chemin des Fraises :


 










 *​


----------

